# High school memories



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It must be fun looking back in years to come and recognizing your classmates and all the fun times.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Didn't think women over there could go to school still. Being that since your married at 13, you only have a few short years to learn how to cook, clean, baby caring, and how not to shower.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Dougie! Don't upset the apple cart with TRUTH! Nobody wants to hear it, much less believe it!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh I believe it was much better in the 1950's. Things started going to pot during Jimmy Carter. A weak president like now.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I like the CIA and admire Mossad. Those guys are not hindered by politically correct bs.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Dougie said:


> The last real President we had, JFK,


Seriously, JFK?

From here: http://reason.com/archives/2013/11/05/g ... y-mytholog


> John F. Kennedy Was No National Treasure
> Gene Healy|Nov. 5, 2013 12:00 pm
> 
> Nov. 22 - a little over two weeks from now - will mark the 50th anniversary of President Kennedy's assassination in Dallas in 1963. But unless you're on a starvation-level "media diet," you probably knew that already.
> ...


Yeah, he was a "real" president.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Dougie your theory sounds like the pitch our homegrown terrorists must get from the radical Muslims. I'll bet that new convert in Canada that shot up the place heard the same stories you pitch. I can see why you don't like the CIA or Mossad. Have you checked under your bed tonight. :rollin:

In this world the CIA and Mossad are a necessity. I would guess they don't like some of the dirt they have to rub shoulders with to keep our people safe, but when they lay down at night I hope the fact that they save lives helps them sleep. God bless those who face danger and ridicule by their own to make it safe for even those who hate, despise, and slander them. I'll sleep well tonight knowing they and our military are between me and madmen. Oh, and lets not forget our police and my Smith that stand between me and madmen within our borders. :laugh:


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

I thought this topic would be about banging the cheerleaders. Really disappointing!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

What is bad about Israel having nuclear weapons? we all know if the rags had just one let alone many who do you think would be the first target?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> interest free money as an idea was extinguished.


What numb skull businessman is going to give anyone interest free money? Or was that going to be a socialist government program?

I listened to JFK live on TV. At the time I thought he was far left. Now I would think him right of guys like John McCain. He screwed up the Bay of Pigs by forcing those going back to Cuba to take the weapons out of the aircraft they had purchased from us. Not only that the aircraft were in Mexico at the time. He signed their death and they were cut to ribbons before they ever reached land. The CIA didn't kill Kennedy one of his daddies mob buddies probably did it.  You didn't move as much liquor across the Canadian border as daddy Kennedy unless you were connected.



> What is bad about Israel having nuclear weapons?


Could get some nice young man 72 virgins. :laugh:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Dougie said:


> People said:
> 
> 
> > What is bad about Israel having nuclear weapons? we all know if the rags had just one let alone many who do you think would be the first target?
> ...


Oh come on Dougie, why don't you give us the real reason you think Israel shouldn't have them. We all know you don't like Jews.

Tell me, why is it that we should take every thing you post as gospel, but anything else that is posted that doesn't agree with your exceedingly biased and hate-filled viewpoint is bull****?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The problem is you want verification and proof, but you rarely provide the same for the crap you post. And when someone does post something and references it, it is silly and meaningless, simply because it does not coincide with your views. You do not want to debate, you want to spread your hate filled propaganda, and we are all supposed to believe it because you say it is true.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Dougie said:


> They have been Expelled from 109 times in the last 2000 yrs, from dozens of nations for a variety *of charges-*financing muslim war parties into Europe- unltimately leading to the Inquisition, The Black Plague, Kidnapping of Christian Children, Communism, but I guess those nations acted too rashly, and punished them unjustly....as expulsion was pretty harsh.
> Or maybe the Europeans survival instincts were more intact? Im not sure so I wont comment.


Lol. Tell your handlers to get you a new line to spew. So you demand facts to verify but for you bring up charges. An accusation is not proof.

The black plague? please explain how the Jews did that one.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Dougie said:


> People said:
> 
> 
> > What is bad about Israel having nuclear weapons? we all know if the rags had just one let alone many who do you think would be the first target?
> ...


How can you be in violation of something you do not ratify? Granted all of the child molesting muslim singed it so Iran is in violation for attempting to get the bomb.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

No you miss read what I typed out. Israel did not sign the nuclear non-proliferation treaty. That means the decision to produce or not produce nuclear weapons is Israel decision only. So yes Israel does not need to follow it.

Isreal is surrounded by countries that do not recognize the Jewish country.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Are you a democrat? Are you a muslim? what part of did not ratify are you not understanding?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Dougie said:


> Id love to see you produce 1 text from any Koran or Islamic teaching that references 72 virgins.
> Its a misnomer used by others to demonize Muslims it seems, as no such text exists or existed. Ever.
> But try your best...Id love to be proven wrong.


Wiki isn't the best source, but this does have the verse where it can be found, I don't happen to have a copy of the Koran, perhaps you could look it up in yours.

http://wikiislam.net/wiki/72_Virgins



> Even though the Qur'an does not mention the number of virgins, it does say in verse 56:36 that Muslim men will be awarded with virgins in Paradise. The Qur'an describes their physical attributes, for example they will have large eyes (56:22) and big breasts (78:33) and so on. The actual number of houri is thus a minor issue and 72 is the number of those houris confirmed in multiple hadith. The hadiths are a crucial part of Islam and certain Muslims ignore them because sometimes they contain uncomfortable details about Islam. There are many hadiths and Qur'anic verses which talk about various issues of a sexual nature. According to Sahih Bukhari 1:5:268 which belongs to the most authentic collection of hadiths, Muhammad himself was given the sexual strength of 30 men and so on.


So specifically, the Koran doesn't give a number, it just says that Muslim men will receive virgins I paradise. The number is specified in the Hadiths which are collections of the sayings of Prophet Muhammad. There are many references to this, Google it.

As far as Israel and Palestine, Israeli presence in the area dates back to the time of Moses. Israelis have conquered and been expelled from the area numerous times. Throughout history kingdoms and countries and areas have been fought over, very few places exist that have the original inhabitants still ruling.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

People said:


> Are you a democrat? Are you a muslim? what part of did not ratify are you not understanding?


The DID NOT RATIFY part. :rollin:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

OK I will play. I am missing the part where if you do not ratify a treaty you are obligated to follow it.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

gondi looks at the world with inda colored and shaped blinders on.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> And as far as China goes, they bought their classified and stolen information FROM Israel.
> That is why US/Israeli Jew spy Jon Pollard is in prison today.


Hassan Rouhani is that you?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Dougie said:


> huntin1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dougie said:
> ...


No, you aren't. Please reread your statement and mine, I made it easy for you by making them both bold. The Hadiths, which originate from Muhammad, are most definitely Islamic teachings and they do specify the number of virgins at 72, or 70 depending on the translation. And yet you gloss right over that and claim you are correct.

Some of what you say may be true, most is not. Whatever credibility you may have had is gone. I said it before, you don't want debate, we are all supposed to accept whatever you say as the truth, just because you are saying it.

I'm done, it's time to get ready for hunting anyway.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I know this guy: Pastor El Masih
I keep getting him mixed up with another fellow I met so I hope the name is right. He was a captain in the Pakistan military until he turned Christian. They burned his house, tracked him to Africa, and although he is now in the United States there is a million dollar bounty on him. He says anyone in the United States has not read the real Koran. He said every copy we get our hands on is watered down. So I think you may as well give up on being a Koran expert Dougie. Were you trying to put a good light on radical Islam?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So Dougie how do you know you have a Koran that is all encompassing? I think a guy who was trained in the Koran for 20 years would know a little more than you. Oh, I forgot to mention that part didn't I. Drop the bs Dougie. We had an hour long presentation by this guy in one of the churches in our community. I think the group he works for now is Faith International. One minute he was a captain in the military with 20 years of training in Islam and the next minute his house is in flames and they all want to kill him.

Guess what Dougie on the internet you can find anything to back up the wildest claims. You are relying on some very fringe groups to get your information.

Do Dougie what do you think we should do if Mexico started lobbing 10,000 rockets a year into Texas?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Dougie said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > I know this guy: Pastor El Masih
> ...


Thank you for disproving your own statements. The Koran says that when a man arrives in paradise he shall receive wives, or houri, which will be virginal. The Hadith you quote has the number of wives at 72. Since the wives received in paradise are virginal and you receive 72 of them, linear reasoning would show that you receive 72 virgins.

Now ask any Muslim, I know several personally, about the the Hadiths. They will tell you that since they come from the Prophet Muhammad, they are an important part of Islamic teachings, almost to the level of the Koran itself.

The ugly truth website is less reliable than wiki. :roll:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I get the distinct impression that your perception is so clouded that you would not recognize the truth no matter how it was presented.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

huntin1 said:


> I get the distinct impression that your perception is so clouded that you would not recognize the truth no matter how it was presented.


Bingo. To many crazy websites with insane information. You can find anything to support any position on the web. If you still want to think the mother ship is on the other side of some comet there is information (proof for Dougie) that will support your theory.



> Mexico is already firing at Border Patrol and our few troops there.
> Do YOU suggest we carpet bomb Mexico City and their civilian inhabitants, OR simply target those doing the actual firing?


Since you asked I would just move back a mile from the border and put claymore mines from Mexico to that position. Then I would place something like the pic below every ten miles along the border. Any shots fired from the other side would result in a 300 foot diameter bald spot in Mexico.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Fireworks as rockets? Last time I looked there is no firework that has a range of a mile. Just because Israel can shoot them down as they come in.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Dougie said:


> Yep.
> Glorified Fireworks. No explosive charges. Or maybe you see untold damage to this road in Israeli hit by such a rocket.
> Maybe my eyes are bad, but I dont see what you do. Tell me from this photo, the damage I am missing...
> 
> ...


I did not look into the history of the picture but if it was an impact the black is the residue is the payload going off. I can tell you have not got to play with any compB or even any C4. Looking at the damage to the road and the black stuff on the road if you had a charge like that go off in a standard size bedroom 10X12 expect total destruction and every one in that room killed. The next room would be full of the wall that separated the two rooms and most in that room would be dead also.

lol you are truly armature hour when it comes to weapons. You should tell your handler to look up some stuff.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You are right photos do not lie. That photo shows the use of explosives.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You are trying


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

So again what kind of damage do you think should have been done by that rocket? Now if it would hit a very populated area how many would be killed or injured?

Have you looked at what rockets they are firing into Israel? They are not homemade toys.

If you stop 22kg of HE thousands of feet in the air how much damage do you think that will cause? Now if that amount hit ground how much damage would it cause?

Just because something if manufactured locally does not mean firework.

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/ ... qassam.htm


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> As YOU well know, Israel is paying students and others money to SHILL or promote propoganda on forums and the internet.


  I was thinking Islam is doing the same thing. :lol:


----------

